Ask HN: What bots have you built for profit and how are they doing? - chirau
======
casustelefon
E-CASUS.COM casus telefon dinleme ve telefon takip programlari ile casus
yazilim, dinleme cihazlari CASUS TELEFON DINLEME VE TELEFON TAKIP PROGRAMI ILE
CASUS YAZILIMLARI Casus cep telefon dinleme cihazi yazilimi ve programi, Cep
telefon takip programi, Cep telefonu nasil dinlenir, Casus yazilim, Casus
program,Kullanimahazir casus telefon programlari ile kullanimahazir telefon
takip, telefon takip sitesi, telefon takip cihazi, telefon takip izleme,
bilgisayardan telefon takip etmek, telefon takip sistemleri, akilli telefon
takip programi, Android Casus telefon dinleme programi, akilli telefon dinleme
programi, cep telefonu dinleme programi, en iyi en ucuz telefon dinleme
programi, Telefon dinleme, Akilli telefon dinleme, telefon dinleme cihazi,
telefon dinleme programi, telefon dinleme yazilimi, android telefon dinleme,
cep telefonu dinleme, telefon dinlemesi, telefon dinlemek, telefon dinleme
cihazlari, telefon dinleme uygulamasi, bilgisayardan telefon dinleme, iletisim
0 850 840 5 211 0 232 332 0 325 0 212 909 1 438 spyphoneturkey@gmail.com
[http://www.e-casus.com](http://www.e-casus.com)

------
baxter001
I've built a handful that search for evidence of newly opened businesses and
sell the resulting information to various utilities companies.

There's about a 30% rate of business failing to register themselves and
depending on the utility there are various bodies that offer incentive
payments from either utilities providers themselves or central market
agencies.

------
eggie5
I built some that post amazon affiliate links to pinterest.

~~~
antarrah
How much does that generate?

